# Almost PATERSON !!!



## epackage (Mar 11, 2012)

*Decided to take a few pic's while I did my spring cleaning, here are the 18 different examples I own, soon to be 20 thanx to searching Craigslist in Tennessee of all places. I'll be getting a Cream Soda & a Birch Beer with different labels later this week...*​ 
*These are all from Clifton which borders me along with Paterson, they were also in Bloomfield which is Connor's Turf....LOL*​ 
*I hope you like them....Jim*​


----------



## epackage (Mar 11, 2012)

*The 3 different Orange Labels*​


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Mar 11, 2012)

And at the brick show, you can get my orange brookdale can[]. I'm going to get the picture up this week on njb.


----------



## sketch (Mar 12, 2012)

Epackage,

 Very, very nice seeing them all together!
 Have you ever taken a photo of your entire Paterson collection?
 Or at least a good portion of it...

 I love seeing other people's collections.

 Tony


----------



## epackage (Mar 12, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  sketch
> 
> Epackage,
> 
> ...


 That would really take some doing Tony, I may give it a try this spring...


----------



## xfallwithmexo (Mar 12, 2012)

Really sweet!


----------



## creeper71 (Mar 13, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  BellwoodBoys
> 
> And at the brick show, you can get my orange brookdale can[]. I'm going to get the picture up this week on njb.


 when is the Brick show again? I did know but I forget now


----------



## epackage (Mar 13, 2012)

May 6,


----------

